
Who Should Secure Congressional Campaigns? - feross
https://idlewords.com/2019/08/who_should_secure_congressional_campaigns.htm
======
gentran
I'm not sure there is any one right answer to who should provide the
oversight. I feel like every possible entity is vulnerable to outside pressure
and influence, individuals deceitfully involving themselves, as well as the
infallibility and bias of the more earnest, well intended individual.

As a medium, paper ballots are the way to go, with anonymity tied in, allowing
some sort of general public observance of a logical, defacto tallying process.

If such a process exists, I have no clue and maybe that's just a pipe dream.
Anyhow, here's to the 2020 election

~~~
idlewords
You're talking about election security. This is about how to keep campaigns
safe (teaching them to protect their email and social media accounts).

